# Neuvation has hut its doors.



## cannonf600 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just got a email from them about 1 hour ago.2014
Neuvation Cycling has shut its doors. I am not at liberty to discuss the details but do plan on opening up another wheel business by early spring. At that time, all the elements willing, I will be able to honor warranties and wheel protection plans from Neuvation Cycling.

If you are in need of a Neuvation specific part in the mean time, please feel free to contact me at [email protected] and I will do whatever I can to help out.

Any orders placed after Friday, Dec ember 20th have not been processed nor the credit cards run. All attempts have been made to get any warranties completed and I am not aware of any credits due customers

It’s been a lot of fun and I expect to be back up to full steam in the early spring. I will be doing occasional newsletters just to stay in touch.

I fully expect to get literally hundreds of e-mails in response to this announcement (I have lots of truly great customers) so please be a little bit patient if it takes a few days to get back to you. I am personally doing great and really looking forward to 2014 and lots of new opportunities.

Thanks very much for all of your support – John Neugent


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

That's too bad. I got some Neuvation wheels a couple of months ago and really like them.


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

I love my Neuvation bike and Wheels. I wonder what John will be doing next, maybe something even better? I hope so.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I just got the message. What a bummer. His wheels were a great deal for the price and his customer service was the best I've ever experienced. 

The bike business must be a tough one to survive in. What's the saying -- how do you make a small fortune in the bike business? Start with a large fortune.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

I wonder what is going on. If he plans on opening another business in a few months, and still plans to recognize warranties on neuvation wheels, I speculate he maybe has a business partner(s) that is pushing for this or caused them to shut down.


----------



## coheng (Aug 10, 2007)

Service and products were fantastic. Have 2 bikes (F100 and F500) and 4 sets of wheels. Just bought some stuff in December and prices were insanely cheap. Almost like he was cleaning house.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

From what I can tell, the guy has been in the bike industry for most of his life. We probably haven't seen the last of him.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. Hope to be riding on a new set of his wheels whenever he gets going again.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I've been using his wheels for years, so the departure was sorta like losing a family member. Can't wait to see what the future holds for John. No doubt he'll comeback with even better product. He's an industry guru. Hopefully the customer service from the new company will be just as good as it was with Neuvation. Keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

I just received my carbon tubular wheelset from him last month, very nice for the money I also got a great deal on a power tap wheelset, I am going to miss John, and his great service and I hope he can return soon


----------



## typ993 (Apr 27, 2007)

I went through a couple of Neuvation rear wheels before switching to November wheels. The Neuvation rims would start to crack around the eyelets.

I think one issue was spoke count. The Neuvation rears were 24, while I've moved up to 28 on the Novembers. Also, John sent out a newsletter email about a month ago talking about washers to reinforce the rim, so sounds like he was aware of the problem and found a solution, albeit too late for Neuvation.

So I hope it wasn't excess warranty returns that led to the downfall, but you never know.


----------



## adams90210 (Aug 14, 2012)

I placed an order at the beginning of January that states it's "being processed." I'm guessing the order will be cancelled now? I'm just afraid of going somewhere else for wheels and then the card being processed (there's no option to cancel the order on the site).

Thoughts?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Take a look at ROL wheels. http://www.rolwheels.com/?utm_source=rbr&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=RBR_Forums_WheelsAndTires_rpphbiusa_300x600


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

adams90210 said:


> I placed an order at the beginning of January that states it's "being processed." I'm guessing the order will be cancelled now? I'm just afraid of going somewhere else for wheels and then the card being processed (there's no option to cancel the order on the site).
> 
> Thoughts?


He states that in his email, any orders after December 20th won't be processed and cards haven't been processed. I think you'll be fine, he's actually an honest business owner.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

SBard1985 said:


> He states that in his email, any orders after December 20th won't be processed and cards haven't been processed. I think you'll be fine, he's actually an honest business owner.


 +1 on that. He warrantied a wheel for me that was out of warranty. Call your CC company and see if a charge has been made.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep. Straight up products and straight up service from a straight up guy.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

The one experience I had with John was a customer who had bought a custom wheel from him that was tensioned to about 80kgf on the DS and was busting spokes on the NDS that was just about slack. I called him to see if he could just send some spokes out so I wouldn't have to order a bunch from hawley, and he was adamant that could never have happened, all his hand built wheels were to 150kgf, and that I basically must just be an idiot. 

Everyone says the service is great, I must have caught him on a bad day. Either that or he was out of money and just couldn't afford to do anything about it.


----------



## PugOtis (Sep 15, 2008)

I have bought several sets of wheels off him over the years and have always found his products of high quality. 

My impression is that he went from a simple wheel builder and seller to an over expanded inventory of bikes, parts, frames, custom wheels etc. 

His bread and butter were the wheels. He came out finally with a carbon clincher line but it did not stand out and was heavier than some of the competition. By the end of December he no longer showed carbon clinchers on his site.

I think he should have stuck to the basics ie: sell carbon and alloy wheels and not over do it with inventory and over blown product line.

My guess was it was all of the rest that did this business in.

I note if he comes back it will be as an internet wheel business just like Nuevation was originally.


----------



## David C (Mar 30, 2012)

looigi said:


> Yep. Straight up products and straight up service from a straight up guy.


+1

That should have been his pitch lane.

I've been exchanging mails with him over the past weeks and he's coming up with something again. Although all I can say is he plans it to be a one-man operation, so I would expect some high-end products on a lower volume retail, or I would even go as far as an hypothetical Amazon-type of operation, one that can be run from home with a high retail volume without having to deal with shipping orders and doing warehouse inventory by himself. Either way, he's a man with a plan who doesn't need a plane to fly.


----------

